# Combine or stack and keep separate. .



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Gypsi said:


> alright, I have a wonderful queen in a 3 nuc stack that have been robbed a few times. So they aren't making a profit.
> 
> I have a productive but a little hot queen in a 10 frame deep with 2 10 frame mediums that are probably full of honey. I've got to change the bottom board. I shouldn't take out the queen on the giant hive and install the little queen, should I? Of course not.
> 
> ...


First IMO a 3 NUC stack in Ft Worth is fine to "winter" in, as in can't be much to winter in TX. (commenting from N Mich)

then depends if you want the bees to mix.
I presume to not mix so a screen of smaller hole size is used (window screen to #8 mesh) smaller coloney placed on top. pro is the raising heat, con is the bottom hive is not easily checked for stores or feeding in winter. and if either has large Mite population, you could impact 2 hives inadvertently. 

Do you feel the smaller one will not make it thru winter?

GG


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

I am unsure what problem you are trying to solve
people up by the canadian border overwinter single and double nuc stacks... Grozzie winters 4 way mating nucs in Canada!!
I don't see the need for heat sharing in most places, much less your warm climate.


----------



## farmer9989 (Feb 18, 2014)

use robber screens from end of dearth into winter ,I keep mine on, not to late to feed in ft worth just pick warm days .


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

I feel if they were not robbed by the larger hive again, they would make it thru the winter. But the bottom box has to be empty comb. We don't get "cluster" weather after first frost. Bees chew thru a lot of food because nothing is blooming, and the weather is warm.

Currently, they get some nectar in, and a big hive gets bored, and there we go again, robber screens slow it down. I have to change the bottom board on the largest hive. I might rob them while I am at it and stock up the nuc, tighten up the robber screen. It would be easier not to move them. 

I'm going to rob the biggest hive and stock up the nuc stack with some stores and brood tomorrow afternoon. And improve the robber screen. That should get them thru. I have to use robber screens in winter down here. It's a non stop battle if there is one small hive


----------

